# Looking for a 3 month old rat Philly area



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

Pleasseee :3 Email me at [email protected] with info.

Sis wants a rat and we are looking for a buddy for Chase :3

SPCA only has year old males.... and breeder has one male on hold currently. 

Has a roughly week old litter of ASF rats if anyone is interested in adopting check out Embers of Passion Rattery on fb!

IF anyone knows any breeders in the philly/ Montgomery county area PLEASE let me know!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Have you contacted Totes for Realz? She may be able to meet up with you halfway or something if she has anything available. http://totesforrealzrattery.weebly.com/

Found this on craigslist... could possibly, maybe still be available. http://philadelphia.en.craigslist.or...561427013.html

To be 100% honest, PA is running out of great breeders. Sweet Whispers went on hiatus for some reason.


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> Have you contacted Totes for Realz? She may be able to meet up with you halfway or something if she has anything available. http://totesforrealzrattery.weebly.com/
> 
> Found this on craigslist... could possibly, maybe still be available. http://philadelphia.en.craigslist.or...561427013.html
> 
> To be 100% honest, PA is running out of great breeders. Sweet Whispers went on hiatus for some reason.


Its really terrible... I know... and all my petshops have males 6+months.... which would be too old for me to handle an intro since I work crazy hours.... Maybe eventually once i get my animal science degree form ireland I may study with a breeder and learn a bit. 

I wanna breed animals that are good candidates for service animals :3 if I ever get into any type of breeding of any animal hahah

I contacted totes for realz, but they also dont seem to be breeding.... Who knows.... Urgh this sucks.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Just keep in mind that discussing intentional breeding isn't allowed here. We can talk about where to find ethical breeders, etc, but that is all.

Getting Chase a friend right now is of utmost importance, and honestly should be done before your mother changes her mind. PA rat resources are dwindling, and you may need to go the feeder route.


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> Just keep in mind that discussing intentional breeding isn't allowed here. We can talk about where to find ethical breeders, etc, but that is all.
> 
> Getting Chase a friend right now is of utmost importance, and honestly should be done before your mother changes her mind. PA rat resources are dwindling, and you may need to go the feeder route.


I wasn't talking about rats specifically. more so any animal, dog, cat, mini horses, etc. The problem is most pet stores only have 6month-1year olds for sale currently.... ughhhh.


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Accessible by public transportation:
Ember of Passion Rattery: http://emberofpassionrattery.webs.com/

Rescue rats from Millersville MD may be able to be transported:
Transport may be possible to NJ, PA, etc.
Contact: [email protected]
Many sweet rats available for adoption, babies, too.

Sample picture:


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Embers doesn't have any right now.

This is going to sound very odd coming from me, but I have a very real fear that your window of opportunity is small, based on what we know about your situation in past posts.

I would be very highly considering going to a reptile shop for a feeder.


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

GOOD NEWS ISH! FOUND A BREEDER! Going to check out on Saturday after 5! 

This is a sample pictures they provided








This is the link to the craiglist add thanks to paige!
http://philadelphia.en.craigslist.org/pet/4489282956.html

They look like he breed feeders, but they all look healthy! :3 I'm excited.
I contated them they said they have all ages in all colors

I may get a hairless, anything i need to know about them? Do they need any special care?

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/pet/4561427013.html I contacted them as well but they never got back to me.


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Hairless rats tend to need olive oil rubbed into their skin, as well as their eyes wiped with a make up sponge once a week since they don't have eyelashes and get get dirt in their eyes. They do get scratched easily, but I've noticed that it heals really fast, usually in less than a day. It just freaks you out for the first week when the other ratties are learning how to groom him, lol. 

Good luck! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Did you ask Annette of Philly Rat Rescue: [email protected] She might have what you want.

Thank you,
Raquel


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

raquel said:


> Did you ask Annette of Philly Rat Rescue: [email protected] She might have what you want.
> 
> Thank you,
> Raquel


From what I saw off of pet finder, Philly Rat Rescue and The Rat Chick have alot of older rats. The closest young males are in Jersey which is a bit of a hike for me... The breeder i'm looking at is 5 minutes from my fiancé so I'm hoping this works out (which it should) 



Aeyna said:


> Hairless rats tend to need olive oil rubbed into their skin, as well as their eyes wiped with a make up sponge once a week since they don't have eyelashes and get get dirt in their eyes. They do get scratched easily, but I've noticed that it heals really fast, usually in less than a day. It just freaks you out for the first week when the other ratties are learning how to groom him, lol.
> 
> Good luck! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


Thank you! I'm thinking that I might not get a hairless. I'd rather get one when I get babies from a litter who all know each other. I dont want it to be anymore stressful then it has to be with intros. BUT, I was thinking. I'm assuming intros with all rodents go as followed. 

1) Neutral ground for 3-4 hours with a bit of treats/food scattered. If rodents are stressed they dont eat. 

2) Once they eat, start to close off the space, make it smaller and smaller and smaller. Get them use to being around each other and sharing space. Stay the smallest size for about 2 hours 

3) Make it more homey. Add bedding, make it familar and feel more like a territory that they will have to share. Stay for 2days and 1 night. 

4) Cage should be deep cleaned. Use the bedding from the intro in the cage. 

5) Watch for a week-2weeks for dominance grooming and hierarchy configuration.

6) Watch your new friends cuddle! :3


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,
Reply to 6 points:
1) Start with 5 minutes exposure on neutral ground, only 2 rats together at first, adding another rat very carefully. Have good gloves, water spray bottle and a long spoon available to separate fights. Babies being introduced to adults need to be 3 mos. old and 200 grams in weight. Go from 5 to 10 or more minutes at a time when you see it's going well.
2) OK.
3) Only maintain the living together if it's going well.
4) Cage should be disinfected to clear previous scents.
5) and 6) OK.


----------



## diachuk (Jul 21, 2014)

Here is a free rat in the Philly area.  Don't know if you'd be interested in or not

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/pet/4594746849.html




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## diachuk (Jul 21, 2014)

Located in South Philly, and the rats are over a month old (around 2 months maybe?) 

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/pet/4561427013.html


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I've inquired about both CL ads. The first "free rat" never answered. The second litter, all the boys were gone when I inquired.


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 2, 2013)

The one I'm looking at tomorrow said they still had a bunch, all different ages and all different colors and sexes. So, well see.


----------

